# Official 2008-2009 deer kill thread



## Jim Thompson

post them all here please.  include as much info as you can such as date, male/female, weight, points, weapon, temp etc etc etc


----------



## kevincox

Doe-Putnam County, Sept 14 7:15pm- 8yd shot 
Mathews Swichback, NAP 100 mechanicals and Beman arrows
muscadines was the food source


----------



## mudhawg

*Sunday Doe*

Doe-Bulloch County shot Sunday at 2:15pm She was munchin on acorns.
Rage 2-blade broadhead @ 40 yards slung from a Reflex Buckskin.  Caught a little bit of shoulder and didn't get a pass through, but she only ran 10 yards and took a dirt nap.  Not the best shot, but i'll take it.  Meat in the freezer.


----------



## Hunt_For_Ever

I got my 1st. bow kill sunday evening. 
7:15 pm.
13 yd.
50 lb draw, the arrow went through the deer and fell down on the other side.
100 yd. run.
A little quartering away good double lung shot.
Double bladed magnus for better penatration.
As soon as possible I'm going to switch to 3 bladed broad heads to get more blood on the ground. Had a total of a couple microscopic specks of blood on the ground.The broad heads just make a little slit. 
I would have found the deer, but called a dog to save hours of going up and down through thick pines. That dog is amazing.


----------



## dfrey7388

Doe Lumpkin county. Saturday the 13th at 7:30 pm. She was eating browse and muscadines. Got a 20 yard shot and made a picture perfect shot, dbl lung and heart. She ran 20 yards and started raking leaves. We opened up her stomach and it was full of green and a few muscadines. 

Im shooting a 2009 Hoyt Super Hawk, Thundrhead fixed 100s. Beman arrows the total weight of the arrow and broad head is 400 grain at 306 fps!!!


----------



## 4x4

Clarke County, September 14th. Deer showed up right at 6 in the evening, released 2 arrows at 7:15. The big doe estimated at 160 lbs, the smaller Id say 125-130. Temperature hovering right around 80 degrees. 
Taken with a PSE Nova, Wal-Mart broadheads and arrows.
They were munchin on soybeans.
Shot the smaller doe first, 30 yd shot. The bigger nanny was a lil farther, 38-40 yds.


----------



## muleh

*1st for the year*

9\17\08 4:15 pm
Two does came in feeding on  acorns and persimmons.
One stop to pick up acorn and when she raised her head she took a step into my lane. That was all she wrote Muzzy did the rest.

Horton Yukon SL
100 gr 3 blade Muzzy


----------



## satchmo

*Sept 17*

This is the doe I got . I shot another one but looks like I didn't make quite as good a shot. We tracked her for several hours and miles. We jumped her a few times. She's not gut shot and she seems to be getting along fine. Still gets to me pretty bad. Big thanks to Labs4life (Jason) for comming out and helping me track.


----------



## burkeco9

90 lbs doe 9/17/2008 feeding on whiteoaks 10 yard shot droped in her tracks i let 3 more walk. columbia county public land.


----------



## MrEd

9-15-08, spike, crossbow, 73ish. 10 yrd shot. 6:45pm


----------



## R-N-T Drake

In Habersham county Wednesday @ 7:30 PM I had 11 mature does come out into a pasture feeding on clover and acorns around the field’s edge. I shot the biggest mature doe without a fawn(s). I shot her at 30 yards with a Diamond Rapture bow; Easton Epic (600) arrow and a Muzzy Fixed 4 blade slightly quartering away double lung pass thru exited the outside shoulder. A blind person could have seen the blood trail. She ran 50 yards and went down. The others stood there presenting me numerous shots but i didn't feel like messing with more than one on a weeknight.


----------



## nevamiss270

Thursday 9/17 Gwinnett County I shot a doe that wen about 100lbs.  She came in feeding on acorns and I shot her broadside at about 15 yds.  She ran 20-25 and piled up.  PSE Mach X - Carbon Supreme Lite arrows, 100 gr thunderheads.


----------



## old florida gator

Any Thoghts On Taking Scapula Shot On A Deer Is There An Exact Spot To Aim For.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Doe and yearling
T/C Omega
250gr shockwave
150gr pyrodex pellets
72yds,and 65yds

8:50am and 9:08am


----------



## antebellum

Didn't know it was muzzleloader season yet


----------



## Public Land Prowler

antebellum said:


> Didn't know it was muzzleloader season yet


Here we go again..only 2 hours and 1 minute for someone to publicly accuse me of poaching..

You caught me...


----------



## devolve

poacher!!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak

9/16/08
south murray co. killed a 5 pt at 20 yds feeding on muscadines.


----------



## BIGABOW

Saturday 7:20ish pm
yearling doe 
harvested at Piedmont NWR


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

7pt, Chatham County, 9-21-08, 7pm-ish, 20yds, Martin Orion Magnum w/ Carbon Fury arrow and Rage 2-blade broadhead, 1ST BOWKILL!!!


----------



## shaftslinger24

Doe. Lumpkin County. 5:30 pm feeding on muscadines. Matthews  Q2 68# draw. 500 grain easton axis arrows. 100 grain muzzy phantom broadheads.


----------



## 20ReevesCC

first deer and first deer with a bow!
got her at 20 yards eatin acorns with Hoyt Viper Tec shootin Axis 400's and Muzzy Phantom broadheads


----------



## swalker1517

9/13/08
6:05pm
High Country Machine Supreme
68lbs 28 inch draw
Aftershock Tremor 100gr


----------



## wshooks

*erics deer*

im posting this one for skoaleric. we were at joe kurz when he put the ole belly stalk on her in high winds and let his broadhead eat. good job man


----------



## R-N-T Drake

*Habersham County Does*

Yesterday afternoon me and my best friend hunted the same farm as last Weds post. We saw 15+ deer. He shot two 100 lb does with a Diamond Rapture bow, Easton Epic 600 arrows and Rage 3 blade broadheads. I still don't know what i think about the Rage BH. Both deer were double lunged, 1 ran over 200 yards, the other ran about 150 yards. They made big holes but neither blood trail seemed to be any better than the ones i've shot with Muzzy 4 blades.


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Slick Trick Broad heads!!
Doe ran 25 yards and expired! Best Blood Trail I have ever seen!
9-25-08


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

opening day i shot a 100lb doe at 20 yards with my horton 175 xbow and grim reaper heads. she ran about 50 yards. sept 19th another doe about 125lbs with the same equipment. she went straight down. yesterday another big doe with the same equipment. she went straight down. its buck time now for me. no more does for awhile. freezer full.


----------



## Ambull

*took my first last night...*

I will work on pictures... but was in a small patch of woods in Jackson County. about 7:15 last night 5 bucks came in as a bachelor group...I waited for the biggest one, he gave me a shot at 22 yards broad side, I drilled him in the boiler room dbl lung and heart..he ran 15 yards, then double back 5 (too make it easier on me I guess) then hit the ground. The rest of the group just stood around trying to figure out why their buddy went down.
He was likely a 2.5 year old 8 point....sure he could've gotten better with age, but I had to break in the new bow on something. He is my first buck with a bow!

P


----------



## dawgs2309

Have no pics up but i have killed 2 Does. 

1- Walton county killed with switchback with the indian head broad heads. 100 pounds

1- Elberton w/ same setup 110 pounds


----------



## Public Land Prowler

1 more down down this morning.My 5yr old sons 2nd hunt ever...got to watch daddy in action at 9:10am.He's fired up.

30-06 
150gr winchester power points
170yd shot


----------



## cpowel10

Worth County, 30 yards.  9:30 am 9/27/08  somewhere between 127-130 lbs (scale wasn't to clear)










entry





exit


----------



## Public Land Prowler

7pt at 6:35pm

213yd shot 
30-06
150gr winchester power points


----------



## jjones165

*BF Grant Doe*

My wife killed this big doe on 9/27/08 around 7pm at BF Grant.  17yrd quartering away shot with complete pass thru.  
Recovered the doe within 50 yards from where it was shot. Mathews Q2 52lbs and Muzzy 75gr head.


----------



## josh chatham

Got a 5 pointer Sat. morning in Lumpkin Co.  33 yd. shot


----------



## adam27

2 Does 8:00am on 9/20/ 08. Both shot at 8 yrds. Shot with Mathews Outback, Goldtip arrows, Rage blade and a crimson talon. 
Both were quartering away at 8 yrds. one was eating white oak acorns, and then the next one was sniffing the arrow sticking in the ground that had just passed through the previous doe 30 seconds earlier( craziest thing I have ever seen) The crimson talon actually drew a considerable amount more blood than the rage, same size deer, shot placement, and entry and exit holes on both deer, and the Crimson talon won. Deer were taken in Meriweither County.


----------



## UserNameGoesHere

*Doe*

Killed her the second Sat. of season in a cypress pond crossing leading to a peanut field.

AR34 82# Custom
ACC 3-71
Rocky Mt. Synpers
7 steps from tree

She ran hard for 40 yards, but I stopped her by "MAAAAANNAAAAAA" at her, she gave up the ghost looking for the noise, old indian trick


----------



## CCROLAND

*Shwack*

DOE DOWN IN SOUTH GEORGIA. SHE HAD A LOT OF FIGHT IN HER. SHE RAN A LONG WAYS. CAN'T UPLOAD PICTURES. SORRY! FIRST BOW KILL!!


----------



## O_2BHUNTIN

Doe, Jackson County, 9-30-2008, 6:45pm,18 yrd shot, ran 75yrds, PSE bow, Scorpion xp mechanical heads.


----------



## satchmo

*monday sept 29*

I took these two does back to back (five min) from each other. Both pretty good size does. The doe on the left was over five years old and huge, dressing @ 100lbs. The other was not too small either @  80 lbs dressed.


----------



## poolman67

Sept 13. 7:00 am Bear TRX using Rage broadhead. My best buck so far with a bow. 9 pt trying to make 10 15in outside


----------



## Strutter

*Thought it was a doe!!!!*

At 6:55p.m. I had a doe come in feeding on white oak acorns that were dropping early. Watched it for about 20 minutes until I got the perfect shot. Quarting away at 20 yards and she ran about 30 yards. As I was dragging her out I rolled her over and wam!!!!There was a pocketbook, I mean male sex organs!!!The deer was by itself and was in perfect health. The deer weighed approximately 90 pounds and did not have a stitch of antler, not even a pedicle or anything. I have heard of this before but it was the first time I had ever seen it.I was hunting in Putnam County.


----------



## UgaVII

*First Bow Hunt of 08'*

8 yard shot broad side, took out the heart and lungs with a rage broadhead, gold tip arrows, and my buddies borrowed PSE Baby-G force bow.  Complete pass through, she ran about 75 yards and piled up!!!!


----------



## MrEd

i really don't mean to come down on ppl.. but what is it w ppl killin deer w other than a bow before gun season I mean ive seen a cpl bucks id like to kill but they were out of range w a bow and then i see ppl (kids&adults) killin deer 100+ yards.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

MrEd said:


> i really don't mean to come down on ppl.. but what is it w ppl killin deer w other than a bow before gun season I mean ive seen a cpl bucks id like to kill but they were out of range w a bow and then i see ppl (kids&adults) killin deer 100+ yards.


Because on WMA's you can during special hunts.They are open to the public.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

7:10pm
5pt 
Diamond Victory 30" 67# draw
Redhead carbon maxx arrows
Rocky Mt/ Titanium 100

2yd shot,12yd recovery

(For those keeping a check on me this was NOT a WMA free deer and went on my card.... )


----------



## radar

*1st. for the year(PIC ADDED*

hunted Dawson forest 10/03/08 evening finely got him 2.5 year old 8pt. 7oclock 15 yards crossbow. seen him sun evening chasing does


----------



## MrEd

Public Land Prowler said:


> Because on WMA's you can during special hunts.They are open to the public.



thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## MrEd

The wife, kid and I went ridin on the golf cart. I drove into the woods to see if the creek still had water flowing, and there was a doe standin there. Went back to the house got the bow and came back and shot the doe around 4:30 sittin in the golf cart w the son and wife . Wasn't gonna shoot it but the wife said its meat and i figured i may never kill one again w my son there, he loved it! 20yard shot


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

2 Does
Chatham Co
10-4-08
.50 muzzleloader


----------



## basstastic

Coweta County
9pt
Sat. Oct. 4, 2008
6:30 p.m

Browning compound
70lb draw
Carbon Raiders w/ Montec G5
28 yards in the spine


----------



## plumber_1969

1 doe down( 95 lbs) in a food plot killing my rape and 1 doe missed. oct 3rd, 7pm - 280 cal./150 grain bullets in south carolina - sorry no pics


----------



## WinMag.300

*Thats a good coweta deer*

good coweta deer. Where bouts you hunting at? That a great deer and an even better bow buck, Congrats.


----------



## abolt2506

No pics

1. Doe
2. Doe
3. Doe

all with X force and Rage 

Buck time now!!


----------



## Duckhawk

Madison County 8 point. 

I shot him @8:50 AM on Oct.4 2008. I spotted him back behind me so I pulled out the grunt call to see if he would respond. Man did he ever, he came in to the call from 130yds. to about 60yds in the blink of an eye, but he never came any closer, finally he turned broad side and I let one fly I ranged him @ 59yds. 

Bowtech Guardian w/2 blade rage he ran about 65yds. and piled up! First buck with a bow, and my biggest buck to date.


----------



## mtlheadhntr

102 lb doe last Sunday with a Mathews DXT, Carbon Express Maxima arrows, 100 grain Slick Trick broadheads, and homemade Lumenoks.  I hit a spike 2 weeks ago and never founds him after a mile of tracking.  NEVER again will I take a shot that is quartering towards me.  I should have known better.  As you can tell Im still Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- at myself.  Hopefully I will add another with the smoke pole this weekend.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

One more doe with the smokepole @ 7:10pm

66yd shot,ran 50yds.

t/c omega .50 cal
250gr shockwaves 
150gr pyrodex pellets


----------



## Timberwolf86

2 1/2 year old doe killed 5 OCT 08 0845 am killed with Mathews switchback xt carbon express max arrows tipped with 100gr wasp 4blad broadheads ran 20yrds and fell over not much of a tracking job


----------



## typarker69

Just joined today so hello everyone. I got a buck  (Sept. 14) and a doe (Oct. 4) on my land in Monroe Co.


----------



## Robk

10/11/08
Basket 8 pt

Winchester Apex .50 Magnum
150gr 777
270gr PB Platinum

7:23am Hardwood strand between a sorghum field and planted pines.


----------



## Paymaster

This morning,8am small antlerless buck ,no buttons. Was limping noticably. I decided to shoot due to the fact he appeared injured.When I got to him he had a bow shot wound across his back at the shoulders that was nearly to the bone. I have both hind quarters in the fridge.


----------



## Mr W.

7:35 am 55deg. 10/11/08
Bad windy, misting rain
10 yards at the most, and that was straight down. 
Mathews outback, 75gr. three blade muzzy
175lb, 4 point 16in inside, old deer.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

8:45am 
200yds 
.30-06
150gr winchester power point


----------



## Deano

Shot her this morning in cherokee county at 9am on her way to some white oaks . 

50 yards quartering slightly away
bowtech 101st 
rage 2 blade awesome blood trail


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Buck with melted hershey kisses for antlers..

First with my son jacob


----------



## Timberwolf86

OCT 11 2008 10point dressed 140 1or 2year old killed with switchback xt 65# wasp boardheads at 0733 am temp 68deg. killed on Fort Gordon


----------



## josh chatham

Got a doe tonight with a muzzleloader weighed 115 lbs.  Lumpkin COunty


----------



## kevincox

9 pointer 205lbs Sept 26 at 5pm in Baldwin County
Mathews Switchback


----------



## whitetaco02

Doe 100-115 lbs
Twiggs County
Darton Avalanche/Rage II broadhead
Came out with two other ones right after a rain shower.


----------



## kcausey

Monroe/Bibb co doe....9-27-08




Twiggs co doe....9-16-08




Best friend's (Bucks&Beards444) doe...Monroe co.....sept


----------



## james hyde

Franklin county reporting in, 8:28 AM Saturday, Otima pro with 100 grains of 777 under a 245 grain powerbelt aero.


----------



## chrismonroe

10/13/08 tennesse
pse nova 
125 grain eastman 3 blade
5 yard
doe 140 160 on foot


----------



## Mitch

*Cherokee County Doe Kill*

10/11/08, 7:45 am
20 yard shot
Weight - 80 lbs
Bowtech Tomkat
100 grain Thunderhead


----------



## bangbang gang

What do you guys think of the moon for opening rifle season?


----------



## bangbang gang

Nice ten pointer James Hyde


----------



## james hyde

Thanks BBG, the moon issue is going to interesting.


----------



## bangbang gang

robk where did you shoot that eight pointer?


----------



## DeltaHalo

Public Land Prowler said:


> One more doe with the smokepole @ 7:10pm
> 
> 66yd shot,ran 50yds.
> 
> t/c omega .50 cal
> 250gr shockwaves
> 150gr pyrodex pellets




Dude !!!
Dang PLP, stackin em like cordwood!!
Wow


----------



## Robk

bangbang gang said:


> robk where did you shoot that eight pointer?



in the neck.


----------



## bowbuck

I killed an eight pointer on Sept 18th in the evening on muscadine grapes, there were a couple of scrapes and rubs nearby.  On the 1st of oct killed a doe in the am coming back into a bedding area.  Killed the buck at 15 yards and the doe at 32 with a matthews Sq2 and rage broadheads. I also killed a doe nov 1st with a ruger .243 at 11 am on a trail headed into a clearcut/bedding area.


----------



## GAGE

*Oconee County Doe*

10-12-08
MATHEWS MQ1 W/RAGE 2 BLADE


----------



## Robk

9:30 am

Wayne County
100lb doe
25 yards
.50 Platinum PB
150gr 777
Winchester Apex Magnum

still hunting in the planted pines.


R


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Button head(Dang iron sites!!)
10/13/08
67lbs.
9 point 
10/14/08
140lbs


----------



## typarker69

My son Kehl got his first deer with a CVA 50 cal. about 110 yards on 10-11-08.
245 gr.
2 pellets


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble

10-11-2008, 7:30ish PM, 11pt. old deer small rack, 30 yard shot, first bow kill, on his way to a clover patch


----------



## wvduece

congrats guys n gals looks like alot of real trophy hunters in ga killing all those slick heads  lol j/k  good job


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

killed this spike on clayton water back on sep13 eating grapes.pse triton easton axis g5 strykers.he went 30yds and piled up.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

killed these 2 small ones on oct 10 eating wateroak acerns in butts county.Had to replace limbs on my old horten hawk with legend 150.Horten alluminum bolts udertaker tips.


----------



## doublelungdriller

killed a doe with the t/c smokepole sat 10/11/08 say 90lbs.


----------



## letsemwalk

killed on october 13 eating on a food plot.
killed with wolf 50. cal.
not sure of the weight.


----------



## doublelungdriller

killed another doe on monday 10/13/08 with the t/c smokepole. she was very old, say 7 years 85lbs. 

here is a live pic of her last week.


----------



## mudhawg

*6 Pointer*

6 Pointer 
Shot off public land 10-18-2008, @ 10:15.
Reflex bow rage broadheads @ 20 yards.  Dropped him!  Biggest buck to date and first bow buck!


----------



## apache61

4 oct 80 lb doe, this morning 135 lb 8 point 2 1/2 year. both on Ft. Stewart. Doe 10 
am clear feeding on persimmons. 8 point 7:30 am makeing a scrape.


----------



## Otis

100 lb doe
8:30 18 Oct  Columbia County
snacking on some acorns
Remington Buckmaster 270


----------



## trkyhntr70

85-90lb. Doe at 9:45 with Traditions .50 Ml. Passed a lil buck later in the afternoon. A great day of hunting with the family.


----------



## Skoal Brother

10-18 Redlands

Doe 40yrd shot

30.06


----------



## doublelungdriller

killed a 4 point at the meat club yesterday at 6:50pm he was 1.5 years old 110lb.


----------



## 7mm mag 06

Button buck on oct 13 2008, didnt see the dern buttons,  Mathews DXT at 8:45 am,  muzzy mx-4s, FIRST BOW KILL!


----------



## nevamiss270

I shot 2 does opening evening while they munched on some acorns.  Rem. 270 layed em down!


----------



## thundercat30019

*2 does down on gun opener*

Got to the stand around 6:00 AM.  Setup pull rope and ascended 30-35ft in a large white oak.  As I got set hanging my backpack..I heard what sounded like a limb falling.  It was my pullrope dropping to the ground.    Go back down...retie rope..climb back up.....get set.  About an hour later...I see an adult doe feeding on acorns 25 yds away.  Ruger .30-06 does the job on her....as I shoot....2 others scatter.  The smaller one starts stomping...giving away her position.  30 seconds later....she was down right under my tree.  Good morning after a rough start.


----------



## Buckerama

*14 pt*

Shot this bruser Sat morn 7:45 am 10 yard shot with 30/30 using 160 hornady leverolutions. ran maybe 50 yrds. main frame 9 with a blade off back brow tine 14 pts total. weighd around 200 +.


----------



## SBG

8 point

Laurens County

10-19-08 @ 8:00 a.m.

45 Degrees

200 yards in a cutover. Came in looking for The Can.


----------



## uhavegottobecrazy

nevamiss270 said:


> I shot 2 does opening evening while they munched on some acorns.  Rem. 270 layed em down!


what is going on


----------



## JustUs4All

Oct. 20, 6pm, McDuffie County
Clear day, 65 degrees, no wind
8 point, 110 inches, 146 lbs.
Estimated at 3 to 4 years old  
Trailing 15 yards behind a doe across a powerline R/W   
Shot high shoulder hold at 165 yards 
.308 Mod 70 Win. Ranger Youth.
Barrel cut down to just over legal.  (I really like short rifles.)
Hornady 150gr. SST hand load
Dead right there, did not take another step.

Good to Great deer for my property.  
Woods and cutover With no supplemental feeding.


----------



## Redman54

10-20-08 Bulloch County
Took my bulldog BOBO to the swamp to try and rustle up some porkchops. Got into the woods about 200 yards when I hear grunting. Look up and these two boys are busy chasing around 6 does. I shot the smallest first and he hit the dirt, then shot the bigger one. He tried to get back up and my trusty pal tackled him before I could get another shot. He held him down till it was over.


----------



## mhayes

*8 year old!!!*

Here is my friends 8 year old son and the eight pointer that he killed on my farm in Jackson co. Shot about 40-50 yards, 9-9:30 am, .223 NEF and ONE SHOT!!!! this buck has almost a 17 inch inside spread. What a monster deer for a youngster! His dad and me were as excited as he was.


----------



## kcausey

Bibb County 12 pointer, 13 redneck points. 10-21 pm kill.  230lbs LW


----------



## toyoman

1 doe sat. sept. 13 hot  1 doe thurs. oct 9 1 doe mon. oct 20


----------



## skeeterbit

*11pt*

Ok heres my 11 point I took Oct 19th in Chattahoochee county at about 6:19pm slight wind hunting planted pines on the edge of a hardwood bottom! Also believe or not his neck was swollen up some and his tarsals were slightly dark and stinkin so it might be close maybe a little early this year if it stays cool like it has been


----------



## JerkBait

Doe

10/19/2008

Greene county

7mm Mag


----------



## MPJ

*Big 10 Pt*

Well, I finally broke the 10 Pt barrier.  I killed this 10 Pt buck the morning of October 22 in an overgrown food plot on my family farm in Butts County.  The buck was looking for the source of the grunts from my grunt call.  He stepped out at 9:20 AM at 70 yards and one shot from my trusty Remington 700 30-06 put him down.  This is my biggest buck to date.  

Mike


----------



## Katera73

First kill of the season 10-18-08 . Mcgraw Ford WMA 6pt with my new Hoyt Katera 20 yard shot  at 10:30


----------



## cgrover1

13 pointer,Opening day of rifle season, 100yds with a 300 ultra mag. Killed about 6:30 over a planted wheat field, scored 143 3-4.


----------



## crowbait

Just some fresh tender camp meat out in front of the shanty

when:  10/19/08 
where: Gordon Springs in Whitfield Co. GA.
Time: 9:ish
Sex: Doe
Weight: 70 lbs
weather: clear & 45 deg. approx


----------



## kennedysmith

*1st 8 pt buck in Georgia*

Killed 10/22/08 around 6:50PM - Oconee National Forest - 8 point Buck - 7mm Howa


----------



## SouthernBeagles

*My FIRST Buck*

7 pointer with 3 stickers
Killed October 15th at approx 7:10pm
Shot with Knight Muzzleloader 125 yards.
Polk County Ga

Below are two of the five Bucks I was watching and the two I had hoped to get. I was blessed to shoot the buck on the right but am still trying for the buck on the left.




Here is one of him by himself just 4 days earlier 




Me and my FIRST Buck 





Opening day of Firearm season I also took a nice 2 1/2 year old doe at 150 yards with my Husquavarna 30-06. 
Doe 
95lbs
approx 6:15pm


----------



## Public Land Prowler

WMA.

.30-06 

150gr winchester power points

Wed...6:45pm






Fri 7pm


----------



## Robk

1:38 pm
80lb Doe
Winchester Apex .50 Magnum
270gr Platinum Power Belt
150 gr 777 Pellet.

Ground blind on the edge of a soybean field.  

Grunted a couple time and had three does come running from the right.  They turned in front of my blind and by the time I got my barrel out the side window the trail doe took one in the bread basket and was DRT.

Got out a couple minutes later to go look at my doe and saw the other two bedded down about 50 yards past my doe.

Rob


----------



## doublelungdriller

*15 year old daughter kills her first two bucks!!! (10/25/08)*

chelsey has killed a doe before but never a buck till this afternoon she killed 2. a 7 point then a 5 point.

SHE  SHOT THEM BOTH WITH HER 243 ABOUT 20 SEC. APART.

the 5 point was a 2.5 year old 140lb. and the 7 point was a 1.5 year old 120lb.

she  them both at 6:30 pm feeding under large white oak trees


----------



## MrEd

this is frustrating CONGRATS THOUGH.. REALLY GOOD KILLS


----------



## Meriwether Mike

10-25-08
Carroll County
70 lb doe
1:33pm
Did a stalk while walking around property.


----------



## Robk

10/26
Slipping through the thick stuff.

15 foot shot.

Winchester Apex .50 Mag
270 gr Platinum PB
150gr 777

Didn't reload once I dropped her and had a really thick 6pt come right up the trail behind me.

Rob


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

shot this one sat morning at 745     1 minute after i shot her a small racked 6 pointer came by with his head down walking right were she walked.I hoped mr big was behind him but he never showed.pse triton rocket hammerheads easton axis.


----------



## hudalla

I shot a doe on october 15th about 9:00 am, it was windy and she bedded down and then finally stood up at fifty yards broadside.  Let it rip with my Fred Bear Truth.  She didnt go more than fifty yards.  I was in Clarke county.  No pictures but though I would share.


----------



## LongHornHunter

Killed 2 doe Sunday Morning at 10am in Wilcox county.  150 yard shot with 30-06.  One weighed 110lbs and the other 125lbs.


----------



## molly

*The Rut is in*

This buck was killed in Macon County Ga.  Not a bad deer,  this deer was shot with a 270 ran several hundred yds before tracked down.  The hunter didn`t try to find him he called me and 5 hrs later we found him dead.


----------



## bowhunter2246

*deer hunting*

4 Deer down in Effingham county 3 does and one buck 8 pointer will get some pics asap


----------



## bowhunter2246

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=47621551&albumID=2434950&imageID=46077928


----------



## 4x4

bowhunter2246 said:


> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=47621551&albumID=2434950&imageID=46077928



This link does no good considering your profile is private.


----------



## deerhunter70

*Oct. 14th around 7:25 a.m. with my alpine bow (1st. bow kill)*


----------



## pcsolutions1

10/26 Gwinnett County.  2 Does.  First was about 90 lbs and the second was about 120.  Both Killed with TC Omega, 250 gr shockwave over 100 grains of loose Blackhorn 209 powder.  Awesome performance from the combo.  The first doe was shot at 40 yards, had a huge exit hole and went about 40-50 yards.  The second was shot at 10 yards 30 minutes later when I was just ready to go check on the first.  Luckily she dropped like a hammer.

Also hunted 10/25 in the same stand, but the deer hunt ended when a male coyote showed up and about walked under my stand.  He too turned broadside and got barrel rolled by the TC Omega.  That was my first coyote.


----------



## bowhunter2246

Sorry about that had my girlfriend do it for me. Teaches me a good lesson. lol


----------



## Porterhouse

My son Josh shot this 7 pt. on 10-28-08. He has a 14 3/4 inside spread.


----------



## BoneHunter77

Doe in Houston County. 15 yards with .280 Remington. She was working her way through thick cover toward a food plot about 50 yards south of my stand.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

spike 7:20am A/C hunt
.30-06 150gr winchester power points

Decided to wait a little while,so we didn't mess anyone up on the way out...


----------



## trkyhntr70

*First Buck*

11-01-08
10pt. witha sticker on the back of his brow tine.
Ogelthorpe Co.
was runnin a doe down
.50 cal Traditions Ml.


----------



## deerdylan

*BBD baby *

got him on sat mornin with my 7mm mag. in marion cty. i climbed up in my tree with my climbing stand and started to get my safety harness hooked to the tree and heard somthing coming and turned and could barely see him, it was still dark. he came in about 25 yards but he was about 100 yards by the time it was light enough to shoot. he ran about 75 yards and fell.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Finished up the A/C hunt with a bang this eve @4:20pm


----------



## backyard buck

deerdylan said:


> got him on sat mornin with my 7mm mag. in marion cty. i climbed up in my tree with my climbing stand and started to get my safety harness hooked to the tree and heard somthing coming and turned and could barely see him, it was still dark. he came in about 25 yards but he was about 100 yards by the time it was light enough to shoot. he ran about 75 yards and fell.


great job dylan he is a hoss for shure


----------



## buckhunter2256

killed avatar 11 point 240lbs 153 3/8 P&Y
mathews                100gran  shuttle t-locks


----------



## Katera73

*Dawson Forest 8pt*

Got this 8pt saturday morning 11-1-08 last day of Dawson Forest check-in. 80 yard shot win. 30-06


----------



## backyard buck

well dylans done got me jelous so i will post a pic of a doe i shot opening morn, yeah i know its a little late, this is nothing compared to your deer lol but at bout 10 in the morning she came behind me it was about a 65 yard shot (quartering away) hit littleback guess i flinched but she only ran bout 75 yards 
marlin 30-30
power tip bullets
150 grn


----------



## Bruz

I've gotten 2 Does so far and broken in 2 new rifles.

October 18
7:30
338-06
210gr TSX's




November 1
9:15 am
264 Win Mag
120gr TSX's


----------



## buckfever86

oct 31st halloween morning 9:15 shot a doe about 80 lbs. nov 2 shot a 115 lb spike at 5:30 in the afternoon. past three days been very active in the woods with deer.hearing grunts and the bucks are running does.


----------



## Porterhouse

Got this 8 point saturday 11-01-08. He was following a doe.


----------



## iq_52

killed Sunday, November 2 at 7 a.m. on my own property!!
186 lb. 12-pointer with a Savage 111 in .30-06


----------



## WildBuck

10/18/08 Chattooga Co.
Doe . dressed about 80 lbs. 
.243 Win. 100 gr ballastic tip.(reload) ran 20 yds.

 10/19/08  Floyd Co. National forest.
5 point  dressed about 90 lbs.
Killed by daughter-first deer  with horns.
.243 win. 100 grn. Win. supreme . Ran 20 yds. 
500 yard. uphill drag.

10/31/08 Floyd Co. National forest.
6 point ,Dressed about 90 lbs.Ran 70 yds. Following a doe. 
Win. .270 150 grn. ballastic tip. (reload)
700 yard. uphill drag.


----------



## goldenboyga

*So for this season*

Opening Day-Morning-missed four point (8:25am)
Opening Day-Afternoon-two does (3:15pm)
Next Day-Afternoon-one doe out of four (5:04pm)
Nov 3-morning one wild hog (8:10am)
Nov 3-afternoon one wild hog (6:10pm)
Have more wild hog than anything right now!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler

.50 cal omega
250gr t/c shockwave with 150gr of pellets
175yds


----------



## cpowel10

-7 mag Abolt
-about a 40 yard shot
-11/3/08 sometime between 9am and 9:30 am, I didn't check the time
-Worth County
- 10 pt, didn't weight him but he was heavy!


----------



## Katera73

Shot a doe friday morning nov. 7  
Hoyt Katera 20 yard shot.  She  ran about a 100 yards 
She is my 3rd deer of the year on public land.


----------



## HUNTER24/7

Taylor co. 7pt
185 lb
0830 
38 deg. slight breeze
300 win mag
All alone (not chasing)


----------



## auburndeerhunter

nov. 8
90lb doe with a .270
watched her in her bed for 1hr and when she stood up i let the air out of her
around 40 degrees, havent seen any bucks in over 3 weeks


----------



## Rabbit

*Taylor County 8 pt*

9:45am 11/8/08
300 Win Mag w/180gr Sierra Pro Hunter handloads


----------



## GAGE

Nov 9
106 lb doe
Rem 7mm mag w/160 Accubonds
2 yard shot
6:58 am


----------



## HUNTER24/7

Coweta co. Doe
5:40 p.m.
300 win mag


----------



## camo-n-lace

*My kills*

Haven't hunted in over 15 years and have gotten back into the sport with the help of my boyfriend Double Droptine. Before this years season I have only killed 4 deer. Here is what I have killed so far this year:

Doe
Oct. 19th Hancock County 5:30pm
Eating on a food plot
Remington 270 Automatic 
Hornady SST 130 

Doe
Oct 29th Hancock County 6:35pm
Eating on a food plot
Remington 270 automatic
Hornady SST 130


----------



## SC Hunter

11 Point 
Schley County
November 11 745 am
Shot him with a 270 130 grain Fusion didn't leave much blood 
He acted like he was looking for a doe his hocks were turning black


----------



## bangbang gang

congrats


----------



## skinner

The first and 2nd weekend of gun season got a buck and a doe each weekend. Been pretty slow since.


----------



## WildBuck

11/08/08 
Chattooga Co. 80 lb dressed doe.
.270 Win, 150 grn ballastic tip.(reload)
75 yd neck shot. DRT

11/09/08  Floyd Co. 
Bro-In-Law Killed first deer.
80 lb dressed 3 point.
.270 Savage 150 grn ballastic tip (reload)
50 yd shot . ran 30 yds slid 30 yds. 
Another 300 yd uphill drag to the truck .


----------



## Hunt_For_Ever

*This evening.*

5:50 pm

  35 yds.

  Rem. 700 with 165 gr. core lokts.

  Dropped it in its tracks.

  1st. deer I've seen in a week and a half, and it was what I was waiting on.

  Just heard a short round of fighting, heard something walking in the direction of the fight. I turned the primos can over and grunted. Then he came out cruising by, didn't want to take a walking shot ,but loud grunts would not stop him. Shot him walking right before he entered a thick area of privet and briars next to a creek. I don't know if he broke his browse tine off in that fight, but he didn't act like he lost.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bangbang gang

nice deer


----------



## llassete

Heard County; Shot 2 does on 2Nov with trusty 30/30 using LEVERolution. One ran 35 the other 25. Sorry no pics.


----------



## MrEd

11-13-08

10 yrd shot. Been in tree stand 20 mins. He came in bleating/grunting. Its been nearly 2 months since ive shot one!

excal crossbow 100gr wasp boss


----------



## duckdawgdixie

talbot county 8 pointer i killed him monday mornin around 800


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

*1st buck in 2 years*

Slipped up on him making a scrape about 10 am today , spooked him and stopped him with a hard grunt on a old logging road 8pts 25 yards 243 rem.


----------



## Otis

5:45

food plot in the middle of a thicket

doe - 115 #s

Remington 700 SPS 270
Corelokt

one shot, down in her tracks


----------



## bmason300

*12 Pointer - My biggest ever!!!*

 Taken   11-08-2008 at 5:00 pm in Monroe county.


----------



## hiawassee1

1st deer 
6 pointer 
Towns County, 8:20am, Nov. 8th 30-30, instant pile


----------



## Stumper

11-15-08- 8pt. (Hancock Co.)
11-16-08- 3 does down before 8 a.m. ! (Hancock Co.)


----------



## mudhawg

11-16-08 @ 4:15 pm
Doe
Public Land
Shot @ 40 yrds, ran 20.


----------



## GIGLM9

11-16-08
9 pointer - Putnam Co.
.270 Ruger M77 Mark II, 130 grain Federal Vital Shok
5:00PM
He was chasing does in uplands hardwood/pine mix.
I shot him through the heart at 35 yards.  He ran about 25 yards and piled up.  Field dressed at 155lbs.


----------



## GAGE

11-12-08 afternoon  in Oconee Cty
8 pointer, shot at 32 yards chasing a doe
165 pounds
7mm mag with 160 grain accubonds


----------



## toyoman

*biggest deer*

10pt 18 3/4 " inside and  21" outside a whoppin' 210lbs


----------



## GAcarver

3 does from Banks co.


----------



## killNgrill

11-18-08 My dad came in to visit this week and killed this 8pt in Greenville. It was his first hunt in 4 years and his girlfriend's first time in the woods on a deer hunt. He shot him at 8am with a .270 at about 35yds. He was cruising for does and rutted up pretty good.


----------



## muddfoot

shot him 11-11-08 chasing a doe had to wait when he stopped  her to breed 9pt 153lbs 19in inside 7mm 150gr core lock


----------



## nunley04

11-16-08
 9 pt. 160lbs 
 7mm mag 150 winchester soft points
 50 yards
 7:30 am


----------



## muddfoot

11-11-08 chasing a doe 9pt 19in inside 10in G2's 8.75in G3's 7mm


----------



## Retired Army Guy

11-20-08 Chattahoochee N.F. Broken G-3
35  Rem.
Now I can cut the Beagles loose and go rabbit hunting!!!!


----------



## shortdawgs

Dang you guys are racking them up. Alotta details and alotta different weapons used.... I hunt White and Hall counties mostly.


----------



## sharpshot

*my first 2 this year*

8 point buck was chasing doe i was sitting on ground shoot them both @ 25 yards on 11-16-08 in gwinnett @ 7:08 am comimg out the thick stuff 35 degress with 16 + mph winds winchester mod 70 ranger .270 130 gr ballistic silver tip


----------



## cooker338

*Floyd County Buck*

Buck Killed in Floyd County on halloween. Shot with a 7mm weatherby with 4x12x50 Nikon buckmaster scope. Rattled in about 7:30 in the morning. Dressed 178 lbs. 9 point rack.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

2 more bonus tags 

doe was from last friday.30-06 150gr winchester powerpoints.






8pt from today ithaca deerslayer and federal 3"  w/ 1oz barnes expander sabot slugs.


----------



## tah1982

Public Land Prowler said:


> 2 more bonus tags
> 
> doe was from last friday.30-06 150gr winchester powerpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8pt from today ithaca deerslayer and federal 3"  w/ 1oz barnes expander sabot slugs.



 You are the man! Save us some!


----------



## Pineyrooter

Rainy Dawson Forest WMA buck. Another year and I believe this deer would have been really nice. Deer was the 1st of two 8 pointers running a doe. Almost let him go but I do like me some sausage and cube steak...


----------



## Revolver44

A friend of mine shot this 10 pointer 11-22-2008. Walton County. Shot it at 5:40 p.m. while feeding
in a food plot. Another member in his hunting club missed the same deer the night before. Shot with
a Browning A-Bolt SS in .270 WSM. The deer was 130 yds away, ran about 60 yds. The shooter is in
the 2nd pic, my son in the 3rd.


----------



## spring

Here's one I shot yesterday morning at 9am. One point was recently broken off. He weighed 215 lbs.


----------



## whitemja

8 point (Broken to 7) Just over 140 lbs


----------



## riversjade

we just got back from iowa on a goose, duck and phesent hunt got some great pictures of deer we seen. some great bucks. take a look at my album under rivers jade.


----------



## Quack-Wacker

Burke County 8 point killed at 120 yards with a sako 30-06


----------



## mikey1

1st.deer,75yrds.7mm-08,cruising for does,11/15/08.


----------



## skoaleric

11-26, 10:10 a.m., Oconee Nat'l Forest, Putnam county.
Large 80 lb field dressed doe. Mine was only shot i heard all morning.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

11-27-2008
8:30 am 190 yard shot Marlin 30-30 7pt 130 lbs. app
First Deer ever for my19 year old son  Tater

Makes a Dad PROUD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> 11-27-2008
> 8:30 am 190 yard shot Marlin 30-30 7pt 130 lbs. app
> First Deer ever for my19 year old son  Tater
> 
> Makes a Dad PROUD!!!!!!!!!



congrats!!!


----------



## nickel back

11/22/08 at 5:00pm Ruger compact 7m08


----------



## nickel back

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> 11-27-2008
> 8:30 am 190 yard shot Marlin 30-30 7pt 130 lbs. app
> First Deer ever for my19 year old son  Tater
> 
> Makes a Dad PROUD!!!!!!!!!



190 yard shot with a 30/30 WOW!!!

congrats


----------



## jdraizor

This morning around 8:45.


----------



## imsdunn

*Hancock Buck*

Here is one that I shot last weekend in Hancock Co. using a Remington Model 700 .30-06 with Remington Core Lock 165gr bullet. Notice the hat in the 4th pic (it was on under the beanie too!) I guess I should ask about some sponsorship!     
He only weighed 160# live weight / 130# dressed! Small body, but we guessed his age to be 4.5yrs. 
Still, it was a nice rack! My biggest deer!! I hope to get the score from the taxidermist this weekend.

Got the score back from the GON Truck Buck contest
Gross was 143-4/8
Net was 137-7/8


----------



## imsdunn

*Another Hancock Buck*

Got this guy a few weeks ago. Saturday, November 1 about 5:30 pm. Came up to Tink's scent bomb. Same gun info as above post!

Again, looking for some sponsorship..................LOL!!!


----------



## kickers

11-25-08 main fram 8 pointer w/2 kickers
3-1/2yrs., 160lbs.,
shot with 00Buckshot @ 30yds.
Cumming, GA.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

11-26-08
Meriwether County
5:47pm
125 lb doe
7mm-08 "Bad Medicine"


----------



## jpatton

*8 point*

Got him on our club in Taliaferro co. on 11-23-08. he came into my food plot at 11:45am. He did not seem to be interested in anything but eating. Shot him at 225 yards with my 7mm-08. Temps in high 40s with a light wind.


----------



## FloridaRambo

*My trophy!*

Quitman county


----------



## 027181

8 point 20 inch spread 170-180lbs Forsyth county november 14 rainy and windy used tinks 69 and a doe bleat  sorry no pics


----------



## 027181

rack looks exactly like the pics of rambos deer above


----------



## typarker69

*not the biggest, but my biggest*

12-01-2008 5:45pm
120 yrds
270 with 130gr Core-Lokt
9 Pointer


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

12/02/08
Talbot County
120 lb. Doe
55 yards /10:15 am / .308


----------



## jpatton

*does*

11-26-08  9:30am
food plot in Taliaferro co
Browning Illusion bow
40+ temps light wind
1 at 20 yards the other at 35


----------



## dduffey

My biggest buck yet. It has a 17 1/4 spread. What do you think it will score?
It was killed in Meriwether County.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Seven pointer

Shot twice with a .308 Sunday morning of opening weekend of rifle season.

He was intimidating an eight pointer near a couple of scrapes.

He's not so bad now!


----------



## Twinkie .308

Another seven pointer?  Just that kind of luck I guess.

Joseph's first deer.  He took it with a .308 (bronze points) on November 2.

He was ecstatic.  I'll remember this one for a long time.


----------



## danny1903

*first post here*

killed one doe this past Saturday the 6th... shot her with a .270 rem. 700 140gr hornday SST bullet at 115steps and drop her straight in her track.. . cant wait to the get the meat back so i can cook it


----------



## Jeff Fortner

My boy got this one the monday before Thanksgiving.  10 point weighed 156lbs.


----------



## mudhawg

*7 pt*

shot this 7 pt in NW Arkansas on 11-15-08, his right side was pretty broken up... but it was my first arkansas buck and i got it while hunting with my uncle so it was awesome., saw deer everywhere, including a couple nice bucks that i couldn't get shots on, going back in december to try and stick a couple more with a bow...can't wait!


----------



## liljoe0985

185lbs 8 point shot in Bryan County on 11-10-08 with a Remington 7600 .30-06


----------



## trykon7

Just a couple does, but meat on the ground!!!!!


----------



## Big10point

*10 pointer*

cherokee cty
10 point
190 lbs
170 yards
10/6/08


----------



## quint

*Thanksgiving Deer*

I shot this 9 point at 7:28 on Thanksgiving morning in Madison County.


----------



## oldman 45

8 point Nov.16,2008 shot at 10 yards with 12 ga. winchester Slug  Bartow County


----------



## gamike

first one of the season.. shot with a reminghton sendero 25-06 sorry no pics. about a 75lb doe.. finally got one  it has been a tough season for me....


----------



## BIGABOW

12-13-08 Cedar Creek 10 Pt. (6x4)


----------



## lisa1914

I shot this doe opening morning of gun season. She was 50 yards in front of me eating acorns. She weighed 110lbs. My first doe!


----------



## danny1903

*hancck county*

i hunter at my club in hancock county killed this monster 11pointer on dec. 15th...


----------



## tbonestep

Little mans first one...

Jackson County 12-7-08 @ 4:30PM...Munchin some acorns


----------



## Old Coach

Pike Co. Ga.
3 does with a bow in late September
3 Does with rifle in mid December.
Didn't see a shooter buck in rifle season.


----------



## ltalna

*Hello*

Hey Every Body.
 I pray you are all haveing a very blessed Holiday season. I have a request more so than a question. 

 I used to hunt about ten years ago when I lived in Clarksville Tn. Hunting and Fishing is how I spent my spare time. well I live in Columbus Ga know and have been Married for the past five years to the Greatest woman alive. Except she does not eat deer meat. 
 Well this year 2009 I have vowed to get back in the woods and start hunting again.

I am looking for friends to help me get back in the seing of things, I will not need alot of what we harvest just enough for me. I am about to purchase a PSE Bow set up so if there are any takers please let me know Thanks Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Don't forget Jesus is the reason for the Season.


----------



## trkyhntr70

*Xmas eve/ Xmas day does.*

Ogelthorpe Co.
Couple nice does.


----------



## RipperIII

The Sunday before Thanksgiving...
135# doe
Tikka T3 .270
140gr Hornady btsp
135 yds in a green field
High shoulder DRT

Our club has taken:
6 does 115-135#
1 small 8pt (member's girl friend)not legal by club standards
seen many non-shooters and passed on many doe
Seen but no shot opportunity at 3 140-150 class bucks
Thus far,....6 more days to go


----------



## patriot15joe

shot this 10 on nov 15th at 3:10 pm in jasper county. wind was gusting 15-20 mph. green scored 142 gross, 137 net. 5 1/2 bases 18 inch inside spread. deer was well over 200lbs.


----------



## doublelungdriller

killed a doe this afternoon


----------



## BigBuckDown08

Bowtech tribute, easton axis arrows, tip with 100 grain spitfire broadhead. Fulton co november 20,2008


----------



## RipperIII

Took another doe last night, Monday Dec 29th in Butts Co. 
She was the Big nanny in a group of 5 does and one spike who was chasing a young doe.
They entered the green field 10 mins till 6:00pm, dropped her at 5mins till 6:00pm.
135# (that makes two of this size at our club)
Shot her at 35 yds
Tikka T3 .270
Hornady 150gr BTSP
High shoulder DRT


----------



## 3397

Second shooter I had seen this year.  Hunted a full week in early october.  First afternoon, I shot a small doe.  Hunted tuesday to thursday morning and saw a few spikes and numerous does.  I skipped that afternoon and friday due to rain.  I sat saturday morning and saw several deer but nothing worth shooting.  That afternoon was a different story, at 5:45 this buck walked in about 35 yards in thick brush.  I waited until he got into a small opening but he turned almost directly away from me but still quartering to my left.  I pulled the shot from my Marlin 1895 45/70govt to the left a couple of inches which made the 325 grain Hornady LeverRevolution hit the back left hip.  He ran about 100 yards and fell.  The bullet shredded everything in its path which made for a big mess when he was gutted.  After all, he's now on my living room wall.


----------



## jharpo711

*8 Point Buck*

This is a Blue Grass Western Kentucky Buck. Shot in rut of December-08.  Shot with a 300 ultra mag. About 200 yards away. He feild scored a 138 and 1/2. This was won of the best hunts i have ever been on. The name of the ranch is Racerson Ranch. Marion Ky. Great guys to hunt with. Very nice people and smart when it comes to raising big mature bucks. Thanks and god bless every one.


----------



## jharpo711

danny1903 said:


> i hunter at my club in hancock county killed this monster 11pointer on dec. 15th...



Thats a nice buck right there wowwwwwwww.


----------



## jwp

mhayes said:


> Here is my friends 8 year old son and the eight pointer that he killed on my farm in Jackson co. Shot about 40-50 yards, 9-9:30 am, .223 NEF and ONE SHOT!!!! this buck has almost a 17 inch inside spread. What a monster deer for a youngster! His dad and me were as excited as he was.



Very good buck.Very happy young man. He is being raised up right


----------



## Makin Scents

*08 Bow kill*

Taken on 10-09-08 in Boyd County KY. Total of 13 scoreable points with an inside spread of 20 3/4 inches. Total gross P&Y score 183 1/8. See photo.
Weight at field dress 235 lbs. Taken with a Hoyt Stryker II and Beeman Cf arrow, Rocky 125 gr retractable blades from 21 yds ranged by Cabela's 800 rangefinder.


----------



## Makin Scents

*08 Bow kill*

Taken on 10-09-08 in Boyd County KY. Total of 13 scoreable points with an inside spread of 20 3/4 inches. Total gross P&Y score 183 1/8. See photo.
Weight at field dress 235 lbs. Taken with a Hoyt Stryker II and Beeman Cf arrow, Rocky 125 gr retractable blades from 21 yds ranged by Cabela's 800 rangefinder.


----------



## Gadeer

doe:my dad and my little sister shot this one with two other does with it


----------



## Makin Scents

Her is my bow kill taken 10-9-08. He has 13 scorable points and weighed an impressive 235 lbs field dressed. Taken in Boyd county, KY


----------



## FloridaRambo

*First deer.*

My son first deer. 8:10 AM Sat. Doe, 120 lbs, at the food plat, Quitman coumty.


----------



## jvdeerhunter

Richmond County 
Nov. 9
180lbs.
Taken with mission x3
first buck ever.


----------



## Guardian55

12/29/08 Crawford,KS 
Bowtech Guardian, Rocky Mtn. Gator's
1st Buck with a bow


----------



## turkey.pres

This was shot in PA


----------



## turkey.pres

All shot in Madison Twp. Clarion Co. PA (near Rimersburg)

2003, 11pt. 20 1/2" spread, 167 lbs. 2 1/2 yr. old, shot with Remington mdl. 700 bdl 30-06






2006 8pt. 15 1/4" spread, 168 lbs. 2 1/2 yr. old, shot with Remington mdl. 700 bdl 30-06






My brother's 2008 12pt. 10" spread split brows, 105 lbs. 1 1/2 yr. old. shot with Remington mdl. 760 .270


----------



## stump.270

*2008 bucks*

these were the bucks we killed this year the one was found killed by another buck


----------



## 1776Flintlock

*2 Bucks thus far*

Buck#1

Tons of does as usual but then the bucks started to show up.

First one then another. Several 6 pointers! Too far away. They were starting to chase the does but not in full blown earnest yet but still fun to see.

I kept saying to them under my breath, "come closer, come closer".

Finally, one came in and turned broadside. 30 yards away.

Relax I told my self, "_TAKE YOUR TIME_". I got my Hoyt Laser Tech bow up set the Hot Dot site right behind the front shoulder. I let the Carbon Express fly with the Magnus Stinger 100gr. Right into the boiler room and Down!!!


He went ZERO yards!

I have gotten tons of bucks and does with rifle over the years, tons of does with my bows but this was my first buck with a Bow!!

OK, it is not a big rack but I just felt I had to break the drought. Now that that is done, the butcher has him.

There are really really bigger bucks around here and that is my next goal but I accomplished my main goal this time out, to finally get a buck with a bow!

Whew!!! My first bow buck and the first time I ever shot a deer at over 20 yards with a bow!







BUCK #2

At 3PM I was sitting in a chair behind some thick brush with the hill rising up behind me. I had opted not to climb that old wooden stand. I had cleared a little shooting lane in front of me as it was very thick at the ground level around me. Out in the green field in the middle to my left was a small stand of evergreens running from my 6 O’clock to 10 O’clock. As I sat there I wondered if I should have taken a chance with the ladder stand or maybe try another site. From my little spot on the ground I realized it was a tight view for sure. Even though I had my doubts I decided to stay where I was. It kept nagging me for a bit but I finally decided to stay committed to the spot for better or worse.

After some time, I saw movement in front of me! One doe came out then another and then more! Finally I had 5 does out at my 12 O’clock at 3:45PM. They started to walk right towards me. Oh, no! They will step on me the way they are coming! They hit the Code Blue Standing Estrous Scent I had laid out in a straight line between my 9 O’clock and 3 O’clock and stopped!

I noticed the doe to my left stopped feeding and was at alert looking almost into the setting sun. What is going on? Then the doe next to her started to stare at the same spot. Very carefully and slowly, I looked to my left. I caught a glimpse of antlers! He was walking through that stand of evergreens. I hoped he would be big enough to shoot.

I figured his pace and placed my scope at to where I figured he would pop out. There he was! I quickly counted the antlers. Yep, he was a shooter!

Just as I placed the cross hairs of my Leupold 3x9x50mm scope on him he turned his head to look at me while still at broadsides. It was an amazing pose I will always carry in my memory. I let the Remington 700SS 30.06 bark with my Hornady Custom 165grain SST interlock bullet. He dropped right there! I was amazed, or lucky, or fortunate but just like the 6 pointer I got with a bow this year and with all the deer I have taken in the past a various ranges, gun or bow, the deer drop right there. Maybe someone up there thinks I am not a good tracker. Whatever, I was happy this buck dropped right there. I got up and could tell right away this was my best buck ever!

I donated the meat to a needy family in town but I did keep the antlers so I can mount it on an antler plaque.







A little adult beverage after getting him back to camp!


----------



## 1776Flintlock

3397 said:


> Second shooter I had seen this year.      After all, he's now on my living room wall.



Nice! I used to hunt near Narroway Church Road before a country singer bought the land backing into the WMA and I lost my honey hole.


----------



## deerslaya1129

*2nd deer*

Dont know how good pic is...


----------



## Omega

Killed this guy the last day of the FL NW Zone rifle season in the rain.

8pt about 3.5 y/o






After I shot him he appeared to have run into a pine tree and broke his right side off at the base  I did manage to epoxy it back in place later.


----------



## Gut_Pile

dads kill 12.28.08 spalding county


----------



## Camo1

*Laurens County  8pt, Nov 4*

November 4th,  Walking steady toward a bedding area.
270 TC Pro Hunter


----------



## droptine06

Doe opening day of gun, over food plot with 30 06, 70 yards, temp around 70 and around 1030 am. 2nd doe, 1st weekend of Nov... 3 1/2 8 point, using doe decoy with estrus buck bomb. Oct 8th, 11:50 around 70 degrees. 230 yard shot with my trusty Browning 30 06, barnes x bullett.
Washington County. He came down charging all the way to my decoy at 50yards, knocked her over and turned and ran all the way back to 230yds, stopped and gave me the shot! Awesome experience!


----------



## buckslayjay

the afternoon of October 25, i was in an ameristep doghouse blind in a hay feild watching 16 does and a little 6 pointer, when i decided to look behind me to the this guy just standing there waiting for me to shoot him


----------



## Big 8

A coupleI killed


----------



## ABOUTtoSETuSTR8

*14 point*

My wife's uncle killed this last November. Just wanted to share it.


----------



## irocz2u

*first  buck  ever   to  now*

5 ponter  my  first deer  ever  2001/////8 pnter  kiled    2006 around 730am  nov 20/// 7 ponter  thanksgiveing mornin  10 am 30 min  in the wood chaseinng does  union county  behind moms house  all in union


----------



## zach puckett

*monster 9*

i shot a big 130" 9 point about 10:00 am saturday mornin. he weghied about 150 live and i shot him with a remington 700 7mm BDL. 11/ 8 /08 in bortow county.


----------



## GCJ

I enjoyed looking at the postings here, but I noticed that some people shot fawns barely out of spots.  I do not consider that to be sporting, and the meat would barely provide one meal.


----------



## HawgHunterMK

Doe Opening Bow Morning (saturday) Houston County  1139am


----------



## smackdown51

small doe saturday evening. 22 yards with my bowtech diamond rock. ran about 60 yards and took a dirt nap. and as for shootin this years deer, u stand a deer in a shadow and its hard to tell, yeah dont shoot them but if someone does dont judge them for it. its their choice.


----------



## doublelungdriller

killed this doe at 7:10pm 9-16-09


----------



## 1killshot

Public Land Prowler said:


> Here we go again..only 2 hours and 1 minute for someone to publicly accuse me of poaching..
> 
> You caught me...


remember my thread about whiners???  some people are just


----------



## bsn1050

doublelungdriller said:


> killed this doe at 7:10pm 9-16-09



Nice gaff with that mechanical (rage?)  how far did she run?


----------



## timgarside

Hunt_For_Ever said:


> I got my 1st. bow kill sunday evening.
> 7:15 pm.
> 13 yd.
> 50 lb draw, the arrow went through the deer and fell down on the other side.
> 100 yd. run.
> A little quartering away good double lung shot.
> Double bladed magnus for better penatration.
> As soon as possible I'm going to switch to 3 bladed broad heads to get more blood on the ground. Had a total of a couple microscopic specks of blood on the ground.The broad heads just make a little slit.
> I would have found the deer, but called a dog to save hours of going up and down through thick pines. That dog is amazing.


Congratulations on the first bow harvest. Keep it up!


----------

